# Fasting



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey all.







Well, I accidentally found myself a better technique. "Accidentally" as in "Hoped it would work. Hoped for the best". If I get severly constipated, then it's on. I'm always back in battle mode armed with fluids. I just do what I gotta. Some day, that damn thing has to come out. It will never be there for too long. It just can't. The body will rid of it when it decides is best to. I'm not a fan of starving, so I only do it when i get backed up. I found the only thing that will gaurantee natural results without all this pain, is drinking much more than you eat. Every day. Some days, I can't believe now how easy I can go to the toilet "normally". Why didn't I notice what that pain meant before? I still expect pain, but don't get any. Sometimes my bowel feels so loose I swear I feel like I'll get diahorrea, but no. It's what a loose bowel feels like. An unbloated one. I will not get diahorrea. It just feels relieved of all the bloatedness I guess. Eating less almost always helps.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Just wanted to point out that I'm not on any medication, either. I had to have 100% faith in my gut that it may work. And trust it. If a cancer patient has to have faith that they will beat cancer, then we surely also should have faith in our bodies ability to heal itself. If a cut or wound can heal, so can any other part of the body. I don't know how it happens. It just does. I've been quite the "medical miracle" a few times, which has stunned dr's. I hope this topic has at least injected some form of hope into your mind.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

One more thing, when I mentioned "drinking more than you eat", I basically mean double the amount you drink. If you have ONE drink with a meal, drink another either before you eat your meal, or straight after eating the meal. I found that having just one more drink with anything I eat, is a given. I will leave now before I start talking too much.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

That's great for you, but maybe not the best advice for everyone, especially if they're underweight anyway. My constipation is so bad it makes me feel nauseous and I find it very difficult to eat enough on a daily basis. The advice of drinking more water for constipation is always good but just to point out that people should keep an eye on their weight to make sure they're not losing too much. Glad something's worked for you, after 3 years of severe IBS-C I sometimes feel like nothing's going to work for me!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm in the same boat with em (hi em!) on this one.sarah--glad you found something that works for you, just so long as you're able to still maintain your health and not become malnourished and/or lose weight from eating too little.i actually did try this water regimen quite a long time ago--tried to "float out the stool" --lol--with lots of water. but it didn't help ease my constipation plus i started to lose weight and in general felt ill and weak. i now follow my gastro's advice and when i feel an impaction developing i go to a liquid diet until the blockage passes but i'm real careful to make sure i drink lots of nutritious liquids--like ensure or instant breakfast drinks and soups--- so as not to lose weight and keep up my health and strength. and i make sure i drink enough water, too.em--how are you? so sorry to hear nothing's working! have you had a chance to try peristeen yet? take care..


----------

